# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Let's Play!

## Debbiedle

Quick 7 words!  What does your company do?

*Staff Training provides:

individuals the know-how to make AWESOME choices!*

----------


## Trish676

Bizpremises offers:
Brokers and public access to unlimited property listings

----------


## Dave A

Alcocks - 

Gives you service you can count on.

----------


## Ann Williams

2B Marketing provides:

 :Big Grin: Big results from small budget marketing

----------


## IanF

Print Image
Prints Perfect Pictures, Postcards, Pamphlets, on Paper! :Stick Out Tongue: 

I love alliterations

----------


## Chatmaster

Belateral
Lateral thinking for online marketing that works

----------


## Regan

M track
PROVIDES TRACKING FOR ALL YOUR COMMODITIES/ ASSETS

----------


## duncan drennan

Engineer Simplicity:
Turns ideas into products

----------


## Ryan S

Haha, hard to put it in to 7 words
Online Software for MLM and e-business managment

So tempting to keep writing! That is my favorite topic!!

----------


## Norri

Maxiware CC:

We Help Put You on the Web

----------


## Yvonne

Hazardous Goods; Consulting, Training & Packaging

Yvonne

----------


## xanandu

B2B - Promoting Export business in African countries

----------


## Debbiedle

Thought I would revive this for the newbies, plus...

Now training in Durban, receptionists and managers.

----------


## johanhorak

go back home not to the office

______________
Coffee News

----------


## mailman786

Engen Petroleum

Supplies Petrol, Diesel, various oils and lubricants, as well as Chemicals 

Regards
Ismail

----------


## charles2

what are your programs in weekend?

----------


## eitai2001

Digital Addiction:
We offer cheap hardware and amazing service

----------


## Johnn Dale

Search Engineering Specialists:

"Creating maximum traffic for your website investment."

----------


## murdock

minimising down time in the electrical field.

"doing it right the first time everytime"

----------


## Marq

Guest House

Putting all your problems to bed.

----------


## carm

Hair specialist dealing in Hair

----------


## wynn

What are you doing with property today?

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## wynn

Wachoo wannado with property today?

 :Confused:

----------


## Gwynnie

HR Levin Attorneys

mergers, tax planning, property, listings and estates .

----------


## lexiwiz

Complete IT Solutions

----------


## Marq

A new brand of tampons manufactured in Ireland has recently appeared on the market,their logo is:
We may not be Number One.....but we are up there.

----------

Dave A (19-Oct-09), IanF (19-Oct-09)

----------


## Fitness freak

Persona staff - Recruitment
Temp@Work - Labour Broker

ensuring the perfect fit between candidate and client for the most efficient and effective workforce.

----------

